

Pixel-perfect CSS3 border-image in depth - mathias
http://www.useragentman.com/blog/2011/03/29/pixel-perfect-css3-border-image-in-depth/

======
tnorthcutt
I tried to leave this comment on that post, but Chrome crashed the first time
I tried, and the next time I got a 'duplicate comment' message. Perhaps it's
waiting in a moderation queue. Reproduced:

You mentioned that "(Opera and Webkit are similar, except for the stretch,
which Chrome and Safari currently don’t support.)" - but Chrome does support
stretch, as far as I can tell (I'm viewing this page in Chrome 12.0.712.0 and
the stretch example looks identical to your Firefox screenshot. However, as
you mention later, Chrome doesn't support the rounded method.

Regardless, thanks for explaining all of this and taking the time to show the
various implementations.

